# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Лариса Иванова - "Есть в возрасте любом хорошее..."

## Лев

*Представляю новое имя в нашем разделе - Лариса Иванова
*

И плачут розы под дождём
Уж не найти на небе просини,
Тепла душе не обрести.
Дождь – торопливый почерк осени,
Как запоздалое «прости».

Наш старый парк поник от холода,
Грустит о чём-то о своём.
Как жаль: темнеет листьев золото,
И плачут розы под дождём.

Не суждено вернуть нам прошлое,
Ужель напрасно счастья ждём?
«Есть в возрасте любом хорошее»…
Но плачут розы под дождём.

* * *
Мой друг...

Мой друг, так редки наши встречи,
И гаснет дружбы огонёк.
Но время старит, а не лечит,
Отмерив каждому свой срок…

Я к Вам, быть может, забегу
И Ваш покой слегка нарушу.
Вдруг разбудить ещё смогу
Мятежную когда-то душу?
      * * *
ЗИМНИЕ КАРТИНЫ

С натуры писала картины зима,
Вставляя в оконные рамы, 
На них ледяные дома-терема,
Из снежного кружева храмы.

В оковах мороза застыла река,
Над нею кружатся метели.
Невестами кажутся издалека
Нарядные стройные ели.

Касаясь пушистого снега едва,
Мчат кони, почуяв свободу,
Позёмка, танцуя, выводит слова:
- Счастливого Нового года!

----------


## Лев

*Лариса Иванова*
НОЧНОЙ ЗВОНОК

Я умоляла – не молчи,
Я с одиночеством боролась,
Как вдруг услышала в ночи
Твой хрипловатый тихий голос.

Я умоляла – не молчи,
Ведь любит женщина ушами –
Ты обними меня словами
И быть счастливой научи.

Я умоляла – не молчи.
Пусть больше никогда не станет
Прощальной вехой между нами
Огарок плакавшей свечи.

Не сожжены ещё мосты,
И нам друг друга не хватает.
«Люблю» - мне в трубку шепчешь ты…
А за окном уже светает.

            * * *
БУМАЖНЫЕ КОРАБЛИКИ

Светлые, радужные
Кораблики бумажные,
Кораблики из сказки
Раздули паруса.
И было что-то важное
В их шествии отважном,
А в ручейке весеннем
Синели небеса.

И кажется, и кажется,
Что солнце следом катится,
Что солнце рядом катится,
А небо всё синей.
Где кораблям причалиться?
А чтобы не печалиться,
Кому-то просто нужно
Перешагнуть ручей…

Светлые, радужные
Кораблики бумажные
Плывут в страну «ГРИНландию»
Искать свою Ассоль…
       *  *  *  
 ПУСТЫНЯ

Во все века она в себе несёт
Для странника свободу и приют.
Под крики бедуинов на восход
Верблюды гордой поступью идут.
На первый взгляд безмолвна и мертва – 
Один песок и знойный небосвод,
Но лишь остынут солнца жернова,
Протяжный вздох пустыня издаёт – 
Так грудь Земли вздыхает по ночам.
Слезой прозрачной падает роса,
И звёздный дождь струится по плечам,
И, кажется, что пали небеса…
Влекут барханы сединой своей,
Есть зов пустыни – древних предков зов.
Как много тайн ещё сокрыто в ней
Под покрывалом золотых песков.

                * * *

----------


## Лев

Лариса Иванова
* * * 
Под жарким солнцем
по степной равнине
Зеленовато-рыжий 
стелется ковыль.
К земле приникнув,
слышу и поныне
Легендами 
навеянную быль…
Колокола.
Остановить не в силах
Призывный глас 
церковных звонарей.
Грядёт беда, 
и кровь застынет в жилах
От замыслов 
коварных дикарей.
Прольётся в отблесках
багряного заката
Вино с людскою
кровью пополам.
За жуткий пир – 
убогостью расплата…
Целую землю,
кланяюсь цветам.
Пусть скорбный звон 
из тьмы веков прорвётся
И лихолетья 
остановит шаг…
Потряхивая гривой, 
вдаль несётся
Навстречу солнцу
гордый аргамак.

             * * *
*ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ*

В озёрах синих небо растворяется,
Кружится отчего-то голова.
И по стежку в рисунок заплетается
Стихов моих затейливых канва.
Я стану вспоминать в вечерний час,
Когда в небытие уйдут заботы,
Как танцевали танго при свечах,
И мне на ушко Вы шептали что-то…
Пришла пора – от дум на сердце больно,
И не согреться, сидя у огня.
Так дай Вам Бог свободно жить и вольно,
Как жили-были раньше, до меня.
Я в памяти храню былые дни
Весенних гроз и зимних снегопадов,
И звёздный дождь, и светлячков огни,
И осень с золотистым листопадом,
Моих друзей душевное тепло,
Сердец их ненавязчивую нежность…
Грущу о том, как быстро всё прошло,
Приходят тишина и безмятежность.

               * * *
*  ОСЕНЬ*

Не церквей деревенских звоны
По–над сонною речкой плывут – 
Это птиц перелётных стоны
На рассвете мне спать не дают.
Много песен ещё не спето,
Не написано столько стихов!
Торопливо умчалось лето,
Бросив в спешке охапки цветов.
Уж поблёкла на небе просинь,
Тучка хмурой морщинкой легла.
В свои косы вплетает осень
Златоглавых дерев купола.
Зацвела, разбросала локоны
По лесам и лугам – уж пора.
Будут плакать дожди за окнами,
Прогоняя тепло со двора…
Унеслись в безвозвратные дали:
Наша юность, заботы, дела,
Всё, о чём мы когда-то мечтали…
Только б память нас не подвела.
Не забудь меня, непохожую,
И по осени листья не жги.
И любовь мою невозможную,
Как подарок, в душе береги. 

              * * *

----------


## Лев

*Лариса Иванова*
* стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*ПИСЬМО ЗЕМЛЕ ОБЕТОВАННОЙ*

Шлю свой привет Земле Обетованной, 
Древнейшим храмам Иерусалима.
Шалом! Ведь я из тех, кто этой странной,
Всепоглощающей тоской к тебе гонима.

Забыть ли Тверию, Кинерет, водопады,
В объятьях моря – Хайфу, Тель-Авив
И, над песчаным золотым каскадом,
«Тум-балалайки » озорной мотив.

Хоронят тайны крепостные стены,
Их каждый дюйм Историей отмечен.
Поют ветра – посланники Вселенной,
И мир пустынь непостижим и вечен.

Волшебный сон. Не в силах я проснуться:
Влекут пески немые в безвременье,
Чтоб с чудом невзначай соприкоснуться,
Почувствовать эпох переплетенье. 

Пускай простят поля, берёзки, ели – 
Иная страсть в полон меня взяла.
И, как младенца в ласковой купели, 
В тебе, Израиль, я себя нашла.

В ночь опахала пальм несут прохладу,
Звучит в тиши симфония прибоя…
И большей радости душе моей не надо,
Чем быть навеки связанной с тобою.

Свои реликвии столетьями хранила
Земля Святая, кланяюсь тебе!
Живёт в тебе загадочная сила,
Хоть много было бед в твоей судьбе.

Ты, как оранжевая долька апельсина
На карте мира, так уж ты мала. 
Но сильной верою и мужеством едина, 
Своих детей по свету собрала.

Многострадальная страна, хочу быть верной
И преданной. Позволь тебя любить.
И я была бы счастлива безмерно,
Когда б могла тебе я нужной быть.

Стеною Плача страждущих встречая,
Даёшь надежду к Богу обратиться…
Израиль мой, от всей души желаю
Священный чтить Шабат и веселиться. 

Чтобы земля дрожала не от взрывов – 
От пляски «хоры», смеха, звонких песен,
Здоровы были дети и красивы,
Был каждый праздник светел и чудесен.

Пусть вечно свечи Ханукия зажигает,
Под звук Шофара мирный год родится,
Мацой сосед соседа угощает,
Сияют счастьем радостные лица.

* * *


Шалом – мир (приветствие)
Шабат – священная суббота
Ханукия – светильник с 8 свечами
(зажигается на праздник Ханука)
Шофар – рог (изготавливается из бараньего рога)
Маца – хлеб из неперебродившего теста, 
приготавливается к празднику Песах

----------


## Лев

*Лариса Иванова*
 стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"
*СТРАНА МОЯ КТАНА* 

Ты славная, страна моя ктана,
От Храма Первого до нынешних времён
Хранишь великих предков имена:
Гаон, Рамбам, Давид Бен-Гурион…

Ты мудрая, страна моя ктана,
В тебе живут потомки Соломона.
Ты заповедям вековым верна,
Смиренно чтишь Всевышнего законы.

Ты гордая, страна моя ктана,
Под иноверцами себе не изменила,
Высокого достоинства полна,
Врагов единством духа победила.

Ты щедрая, страна моя ктана,
Особой, материнской добротою.
Прощенье Божье «Скорбная Стена»
Нам дарит покаянною слезою.

Ты сильная, страна моя ктана,
В твоей груди большое сердце бьётся.
Пусть за волной торопится волна – 
Безбрежным морем счастье разольётся.

Желанная страна моя ктана,
Спешу к тебе с любовью несказанной – 
Поднять бокал кошерного вина,
Да будет мир Земле Обетованной!

                   * * *
Ктана – маленькая
Кошерного – специально приготовленного 
только евреем

----------


## Лев

Лариса Иванова
*стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*АМАЗОНКИ ПУСТЫНИ*

Дыхание влажного бриза
Хладит раскалённые камни,
И волны искрящейся пеной
Без устали берег ласкают.
Под рокот прибоя призывно
Кричат суетливые чайки – 
Прощаются у горизонта
С плывущими вдаль кораблями.
А город, от зноя уставший,
Встречает глазами вокзалов
Девчонок, что в форме военной
Домой на шабат приезжают.
Несут вместо сумочек модных
На нежных плечах автоматы
С улыбками падших ангелов,
С сердцами отважных воинов.
По-детски припухлые губы,
Покой, безмятежность во взоре.
Лишь эхо раскатистых взрывов
Витает над их головами
Да солнце, безмолвный свидетель
Нелёгких армейских походов,
Свои раскрывает объятья,
Паля обжигающим оком.
Легли на девчоночьи плечи
Судьбы боевой испытанья,
Но гибкие стройные пальмы
Чуть гнутся под натиском ветра…
В награду им небо дарило
Приют и ночную прохладу
И звёздной сверкающей шалью
Заботливо их укрывало…
Идут амазонки пустыни,
Спешат по знакомым улицам
На встречу с родительским домом
Стойкие наши солдатики.
* * *
Шабат - суббота

----------


## Лев

*Лариса Иванова*
* стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*У СТЕНЫ ПЛАЧА* 

Сыну Гарику

Сюда приходят праведник и грешник,
Сюда не носят пышные цветы, -
Здесь оставляет ветхие одежды
Душа, уставшая от суеты.
И наготы её совсем не пряча,
В финале покаянного пути,
Под Божьим оком, пред Стеною Плача
Слезой я орошу своё «прости».
К седому камню прикоснусь щекою,
Неистово молитву прошепчу
И щедрой материнскою любовью
На сердце твоём раны залечу.

* стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*ЦФАТ. КАББАЛА.*

Живёт века легендой незабвенной
Древнейший Цфат, чьё сердце – каббала,
В нём таинство рождения Вселенной
И мистика, и разуму хвала.
И подчиняясь первозданной силе,
Душа, мечте возрадуясь, замрёт…
Паломник к Луриановской могиле,
Усталости не ведая, идёт,
И как в пустыне, жаждою гонимый,
К оазизу стремится караван – 
Спешит пройтись по улочке старинной,
По мостовым, где хаживал Рамбан.
Чтоб здесь, на перекрёстке мирозданий,
Он искру Божью мог освободить
И, завершив тиккун, в конце изгнаний,
За целый мир в ответе – дальше жить.

* * *
Каббала – еврейский мистицизм
Тиккун – починка, исправление      
            *  *  *  
*стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*НОЧНОЙ КАНЬОН*

Ночь тишиной в ушах звенела,
Струился воздуха эфир,
И низко над землёй висела
Луна, хладя песчаный мир.
Алмазы золотым каскадом 
Спускались с высоты небес.
Стояли мы под звездопадом,
И бренный мир для нас исчез.
Нам звёзды падали на плечи,
И ты руками их ловил…
И кто-то свыше – мудр и вечен –
Миг откровения явил:
В душе родится и не гаснет
Живою искоркой любовь – 
Лишь станет ярче и прекрасней,
Земли родной услышав зов.

             * * *
* стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"*
*ДАЛЁКАЯ СТРАНА*

Сыну Гарику

Так жаль, сквозь пальцы золотым песком
Уходят годы (мы, увы, не вечны).
А я по берегу, как прежде, босиком
Хочу бежать и хохотать беспечно,
С дыханьем ветра стать одним дыханьем,
Нырнуть в искристый, пенистый прибой,
Пленённая единственным желаньем
Скорее снова встретиться с тобой.
С тобой, чудесная далёкая страна – 
Воистину, Всевышнего творенье,
Непостижимая во все ты времена,
Своей красой достойна восхищенья.
В твой дивный мир хочу вновь окунуться,
В очарование неспящих городов,
А на заре с улыбкою проснуться
От звука голоса родного: «Бокер тов!»
И словно эхо, дуновенье ветерка,
Услышать в суете арабских улиц
Неосязаемое, лёгкое «слиха»,
Когда вы с кем-то вдруг соприкоснулись;
Вкушать поэзию восточного базара,
Купаясь в ауре заморской красоты,
Где рядом с экзотическим товаром
Улыбок море и душевной теплоты;
И захмелев от апельсинового сока,
Пуститься в пляс, мечтать, встречать восход…
Пускай приблизится прекрасное «далёко»,
Страна волшебная к себе меня влечёт. 

* * *

Бокер тов – доброе утро
Слиха - извините

----------


## PAN

> Представляю новое имя в нашем разделе - Лариса Иванова



А где???... :Blink: 

Лев Борисович, поясняй... Громко и внятно... :Yes4:

----------


## lora_

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

       У СРЕДИЗЕМНОГО МОРЯ

От знойных глаз пустыни мчимся вдаль мы.
В окошках поезда, и взором не объять,
Мелькают слева кактусы и пальмы,
А справа слепит бирюзой морская гладь.
О, море! В нём неистовство прибоя
И тихий шёпот волн, ласкающий сердца, 
Крик чаек, увлекающих с собою
В неведомую даль без края и конца…
Ночное море серебром залито,
Темнеют острова, как родинки земли,
И Посейдона преданная свита
Качает спящие у пирса корабли.
Здесь от начала мира – и поныне
Под звёздным небом, освещённая луной,
Из пенных волн рождается богиня
В алмазных капельках на коже золотой.
И будто бы из глубины Вселенной,
Смиряя демонов разбуженных стихий,
Читает сладкопевною сиреной
Золотоглазая Сафо свои стихи…
Симфония прибоя камертоном
В душе настроила гармонию любви.
Нет слаще поцелуя волн солёных
И счастья большего, чем с морем визави.
                     *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

             *  *  *

Как все, я в этой жизни только гость.
Но видит Бог - любовь моя сильна,
Отдать частицу сердца довелось
Святой Земле...
               В ней жить теперь вольна
Я чайкой над лазурною волной,
Ветвью оливы, тянущейся к солнцу.
Я - горсть песка, пустынь палящий зной,
Путь странника, спешащего к колодцу...
Дана Всевышним в дар моей судьбе
Земля Святая - песенная лира.
Мне кажется, что я жила в тебе
Во все века от сотворенья мира.

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

              РАССТАВАНИЕ

   С твоей земли я увожу букеты 
   Улыбок тёплых милых мне людей,
   Особым багажом везу приветы,
   Горячие от солнечных лучей.
   Прощай, Израиль – маленькое чудо,
   Пришла пора, а расставаться жаль…	
   У горизонта караван верблюдов
   Зовёт с собой в неведомую даль,
   Туда, где просыпаются рассветы,
   Окрасив небо розовым огнём…
   Мне б затеряться в уголке планеты,
   В твоём волшебном мире голубом,
   Где просолённый буйный ветер моря
   Девятым валом заштормил в крови,
   И я впервые в шумном птичьем хоре
   Услышала мелодию любви…
   Нас провожают вековые пальмы
   И жаркое дыхание пустынь,
   И плещется в глазах твоих печальных
   Морей аквамариновая синь.

               *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

       ЕВРЕЙСКАЯ МЕЛОДИЯ

Был знойный воздух сух и неподвижен,
Гуляло солнце рыжее по крышам,
И город пребывал в ленивой неге.
Как вдруг, подобно облачку на небе,
Из глубины еврейского квартала
Мелодия призывно зазвучала.
Играл скрипач, так страстно, так умело,
Что скрипка то рыдала, а то пела.

Мелодия неслась, звала с собою,
Парила вольной птицей над землёю,
Тревожила и красотой пленяла,
Слезами счастья душу обжигала,
Бурлящей лавой, вырвавшись из плена…
Хвала Творцу, ваятелю Вселенной, 
Что жив народ с судьбою пилигрима,
Весёлый, гордый и легко ранимый.
Из самых недр сердец его горячих,
Тоскуя и любя, смеясь и плача,
Мелодия рождалась и звенела
Восторженно и непривычно смело…

У берегов Земли Обетованной,
Многострадальной и такой желанной,
Победным гимном над морским простором
Звучал мотив с грустинкой и задором.
Играл скрипач, и не было на свете
Минут прекрасней и светлее этих…
Прощальный звук финального стаккато
Погас с огнём волшебного заката.

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"



                  БЕЭР-ШЕВА

                          Внучке  Леночке

Не так великолепен, как Эйлат
Иль Хайфа с экзотической красой,
В седой пустыне вырос этот град – 
Живой бутон на клумбе золотой.
Со всех сторон пустыней окружён,
Цвети, родной оазис, хорошей!
Близки мне Старый город и Каньон,
И улица – рэхов Мивца Моше.
Здесь утром зайчик солнечный скакал,
Даря улыбку, прогоняя сон,
И звонкий голосок на весь квартал
Звучал, как колокольцев перезвон.
Здесь испила я радости глоток
И растворилась в ангельских глазах,
Мечту свою пустила на порог,
С тех пор живу, витая в облаках…
Как отчий дом, уютен город наш,
В нём так тепло, его милее нет,
Пусть греет душу сказочный мираж,
Свет Беэр-Шевы, что Меноры свет.

*  *  *
рэхов – улица
Менора – светильник, символ Израиля

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

           ЗАМЕТЕЛИЛО... 

Заметелило - не видать дорог.
Тает на губах снежный мотылёк.
Лунный свет дрожит, как в ночи свеча.
Я стряхнула снег с твоего плеча.
Как хотелось мне хоть чуть-чуть тепла,
Но его, видать, вьюга унесла.
И упал в сугроб горький мой упрёк:
Ты от стужи нас уберечь не смог...
Прошлогодний снег, мой счастливый смех -
Всё растрачено вовсе не для тех,
Всё растрачено для пустых утех
На потеху тех, кто украл мой смех...

             *  *  *

       ЧЕРЕЗ ГОДЫ...

Через годы несу я свой крест
Под названьем скупым «ожиданье»,
Покоряю всю жизнь Эверест,
Чтобы вновь пережить расставанье.

От неведенья сердцу больней…
Наконец, отступило ненастье,
И сквозь мелкое ситечко дней
Просочилось пугливое счастье.

            *  *  *

            ВЕСНА

Сумятица в сердце странная,
Откуда она, ответь,
Куда нас несёт нежданная
Весенняя круговерть? 

В глазах заплясали чёртики,
С  утра на душе мажор…
Дружные  «крестики-нолики»
Раскрасили мелом двор.

Птицы купаются в лужицах,
И улыбается дом,
Акации в вальсе кружатся
Под самым моим окном.


               *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

       КАРТИНА

Как на холсте полутона –
Твои посулы и намеки.
Меж нами выросла стена –
Мы даже вместе одиноки.
В твоей картине нет души,
Моя душа молчит, скучая,
И были б розы хороши,
Когда б не травы молочая.
В хрустальной вазе не сберечь
Живых цветов былую свежесть.
На полотне разлук и встреч
Бутоном дремлет моя нежность.
Так жаль, что молодость была
Эгоистична и спесива –
Любви раскрыться не дала,
А начиналось так красиво…
Но ты художник, ты творец,
Ты автор грустного финала,
В одном – и праведник, и лжец,
Кумир, сошедший с пьедестала.

            *  *  *

     БЕСЕДА С МУРАВЬЁМ

Поверь, мой милый муравей,
Жизнь не простая штука,
Не хмурь, пожалуйста, бровей,
Нам не решить, кому трудней,
Нам не понять друг друга.
Ведь мы с тобой уже в годах,
Всё чаще юность снится,
Смотри – сединки в волосах,
Умнее мысли в головах.
Эх, заново б родиться!
Мне – хлопотливым муравьём,
Тебе бы – человеком.
Мне – в муравейнике лесном,
А ты б построил новый дом,
В нём жил зимой и летом.
Ещё ты должен посадить
Деревьев хоть немного,
И сыновей двоих родить,
А после долго их растить
И праведно, и строго…
А мне придётся жить в лесу,
Работать, суетиться.
Ценить природную красу
Мне недосуг – ночь на носу,
И надо торопиться.
Мой муравейник – теремок:
Как солнышко садится,
Дверь запирают на замок,
И уж не пустят на порог.
А утром вновь трудиться… 
Выходит, каждому – своё,
У всех забот хватает,
У всех нелёгкое житьё,
Твоё оно или моё,
Выходит - жизнь такая.

         *  *  *





               ВСТРЕЧА

Искрится пена в праздничных бокалах,
Шампанское играет хрусталём.
Не много нам дано, но и не мало:
На всей планете мы с тобой вдвоём.
Нырнула в опрокинутое небо
Твоих бездонных и холодных глаз…
Ты был со мной, но ты со мною не был.
Как видно, счастье было не для нас.
Свечой в ночи неумолимо тают
Минуты встречи.
                            Но молчат глаза.
И мягкий воск стекает и стекает
За каплей – капля, за слезой – слеза.
Хрустальный звон в заснеженные дали
Умчится и растает навсегда…
Из моря слов запомнятся едва ли
Те, что случайно вырвались тогда. 

             *  *  *

----------


## PAN

*lora_*, 
Лариса Яковлевна, добро пожаловать... :flower: 

Лев Борисович, я свой вопрос не отменяю... :Grin:   Поясняйте...

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

             *  *  *

Мне жаль несбывшихся костров
И сосен тихого молчанья,
Мне жаль неповторимых снов
И нужных слов,
           не сказанных случайно.
Жаль  не родившейся  весны,
Когда дурманит ветер хмелем.
Мне жаль, что это был не ты,
А за окном метут метели…

           *  *  *


Не говори слов мудрых,
Ветер слова вдаль носит.
Лучше смотри – вот чудо:
Месяц серпом луг косит!

Не вспоминай дней прежних,
Кто-то другой стал ближе.
Из-под ресниц взгляд нежный
Даже во сне я вижу.

Не говори слов мудрых, 
Ветер слова вдаль носит.
Может, приснилось мне чудо:
Месяц серпом луг косит?..

        *  *  *

   НАШЕ ЛЕТО ПРОШЛО

Отзвенело эхо наших разлук,
А время не обманешь.
И ты когда-нибудь увянешь, мой друг,
Осенним сном увянешь.
Не грусти о том, что лето прошло,
Да не предаст нас память!
Пронеслось в ночи дыханья тепло,
Чтоб навсегда растаять.
Образ твой плывёт в дождливом окне, 
В тумане белом тает.
Верю я, что ты вернёшься ко мне,
Ведь так всегда бывает…
Сединой виски твои замело,
И взгляд чуть-чуть усталый.
Вот и осень. Наше лето прошло,
Мой путник запоздалый.

        *  *  *

Розовым рассветом,
Сиреневым закатом,
Голубою кромкой
Тающего льда
Уходило прошлое
Тихо, безвозвратно.
Приходило будущее – 
Светлая беда.
Жалкими словами,
Жаркими губами,
На одном дыхании,
Не щадя себя,
Принимала боль свою,
Просто, без признаний,
Как судьбу – безропотно
Приняла тебя.
Умывалась росами
Ландыша и мяты,
Жадно припадала
К влаге родника
К берегу приникшая,
Будто виновато,
Ноги мне ласкала
Сонная река.
Плакали деревья
Терпкою смолою,
Тучи распластались
Крыльями орла…
Жить тобой хотела,
Как земля – весною,
Только жизнь зачем-то
Стороной прошла…
Розовым рассветом,
Сиреневым закатом,
Голубою кромкой
Тающего льда
Уходило прошлое
Тихо, безвозвратно.
Приходило будущее –
Светлая беда.

    *  *  * 

   НА  РЕКЕ

Солнце рыжее льётся золотом,
Разрубив лучом облака.
Утро зелено, да и молодо –
С молоком парным на губах.

Ох, и ветрено, ох, и весело!
Шалый ветер свистит в парусах
Коромысло своё повесила
В небе радуга.
                 Синь в глазах.

А лицо твоё всё обветренно…
Брызги – жемчугом по волне.
Ох, и весело, ох, и ветрено
Почему-то сегодня мне.

        *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА

     ЕЩЁ МГНОВЕНЬЕ ВПЕРЕДИ…

Молчи, молчи!
Не нужно слов.
Пусть всё, как есть –
В тумане снов.
Молчи, молчи!
Не разбуди,
Ещё мгновенье
Впереди.
Не говори,
Не торопи,
Мой образ
Мысленно лепи.
Но осторожней,
Не спугни,
Он хрупок так,
Не урони!
Молчи, молчи!
Не разбуди,
Ещё мгновенье
Впереди…
Пусть всё, как есть,
Не уходи…

 *  *  *


      ТЫ ПРИШЁЛ…


Ты пришёл. Опрокинулось небо,
Колыхнулась в глазах синева,
Перепутались быль и небыль,
Заметались в горячке слова.
Сладкий бред между снами и явью
В ожидании нового дня.
А надежда сменялась печалью,
Тайну грешную свято храня.
Но молва (ах, коварная дама!)
Без труда свою жертву нашла:
Всё шептала, шептала упрямо
И на раны свой яд пролила…
Вдруг всё стало и ясно, и пусто.
Пар клубится над тёплой землёй.
Напоить пересохшее русло
Уж  торопится дождь молодой.
Я прошу у дождя милосердья,
Милосердья прошу у тебя.
Растянулись дожди на столетья,
Свою песню уныло твердя.
К сердцу боль подкатила бедою,
Половодьем солёным грозя.
Как же тяжко быть рядом с тобою!
Без тебя мне и вовсе нельзя…

           *  *  * 

Мчатся в зазеркальное пространство
Дни былые за моей спиной,
Сонмы волн с упрямым постоянством
Вырастают пенною стеной.
В сердце хороню свою потерю,
Возвращаюсь в прошлое, скорбя:
Прихожу на опустевший берег,
Где не будет никогда тебя,
И не будет радости мгновенья,
И не будет горечи разлук,
Память сохранит прикосновенье
Ничего не ведающих рук.
А когда во сне шепчу безумно
Имя незабвенное всю ночь,
Бестелесным призраком бесшумно
Милый образ ускользает прочь.
От обиды я бросаю в море
Мёртвым камнем горький свой упрёк:
Там, вдали, в бушующем просторе
Вдруг погас надежды огонёк…

              *  *  *

      СИАМСКАЯ КОШКА

Могу быть мягкой и пушистой,
Домашней кошечкой на час,
А лапкой цепкой и когтистой
Способна выцарапать глаз.

Ты лучше гладь меня по шёрстке,
Не вздумай даже обижать,
Иначе будешь слёзки в горстки,
Себя жалея, собирать.

Я не привыкла подчиняться,
Сама гуляю по себе.
А помурлыкать, приласкаться,
Уж так и быть, приду к тебе.

Ведь я изысканной породы,
Кошачий вкус изнежен мой.
Я из Сиама буду родом.
Красавица! Любуйтесь мной!

               *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА
из сборника стихов "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

        ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕ   

Хранит Вселенная
                   кусочек мирозданья:
Каньоны древние
                   и зной седых пустынь,
Где ночью звёзды
                   ласковым касаньем
Хладят вершины
                   каменных святынь…
И вот я здесь,
                   и землю вновь целую – 
Мы все, как всходы,
                   из неё произросли.
Свою любовь
                   безмерную даруя,
Теперь и я
                   могу сказать «еш ли»:
Еш ли страна,
                   которой я любуюсь,
Шалом, Израиль,
                   я тобой живу,
Приняв тебя,
                   приму судьбу любую…
Мой давний сон
                   мне снится наяву.
Прохладный бриз
                   целует кожу нежно,
Искрится солнце
                    в пенистой волне.
Здесь, рядом с морем,
                   сильным и безбрежным,
Так вольно сердцу,
                   так спокойно мне.

                 *  *  *

Еш ли – у меня есть 
Шалом – приветствие


    ЛЕТО  В ИЗРАИЛЕ

Забыть ли то знойное лето,
Плывущий в песках караван?
Любимыми стали два цвета,
Два цвета – кахоль вэлаван.

Мы счастливы были и юны,
А ветер – и весел, и пьян,
И даже угрюмые дюны
Нам пели:
              - Кахоль вэлаван.

Парящая чайка над морем
Крылом разгоняла туман,
Чтоб встретились в пенном просторе
Два цвета – кахоль вэлаван.

Нас пальмы ветвями венчали,
И тенью делился платан…
Всё грезятся дальние дали
С цветами кахоль вэлаван.

          *  *  *
Кахоль вэлаван – голубой и белый.




                     ХАЙФА

                                Я увожу свои воспоминанья
                                За сотни вёрст от города любви.
                                Прощай.
                                         Да нет, уж лучше – до свиданья,
                                Цвети моя богиня, ат либи.

Воистину, волшебный дар Вселенной,
Ты – райский сад, чудесная мечта,
Жемчужина на море Средиземном,
Рождённая из пены красота.
Как Афродита на песчаном ложе,
Под лунным светом – вся из серебра,
Мильярды брызг блестят на смуглой коже,
Светла, гостеприимна и щедра.
Волна твои колени целовала – 
Ночей твоих прекрасна нагота.
И хочется переписать сначала
Всю книгу жизни с чистого листа,
Чтоб в колыбели дивного Востока
Постигнуть, как рождается Эдем,
А в крике чаек в небе синеоком – 
Мелодику космических поэм…
Усыпанный алмазным звездопадом,
Ночует в небесах Бахайский храм,
Бегут ступени огненным каскадом,
Как лестница Яакова к ногам.
Цветы росой живительной умыты,
С горы сползает утренний туман,
Спит монастырь смиренных кармелитов.
В свой вечный путь уходит караван…

                    *  *  *
 ат либи – ты – моё сердце

Позволю себе вставить фотоклип "Хайфа" на свою песню "Мой город", слова Анжела Лехтман, музыка, исполнение - Лев Шафир

----------


## PAN

*lora_*, 
 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА


             РОЖДЕНИЕ
             (Fantasy)

Пространство корчилось, трещало – 
Являлся в муках целый мир,
И антивещество стонало,
Рождая прорвы Чёрных дыр.
От Взрыва содрогнулась Вечность,
Слились фантазия и быль,
Умчалось Время в бесконечность,
Подняв космическую пыль.
Из чрева матери-Вселенной,
От пуповины отделясь,
Песчинкой маленькой нетленной
Планета новая неслась.
А в темноте чертили вехи
Кометы огненным хвостом,
Латая наскоро прорехи
В пространстве чёрном и пустом...
Потом был Свет, как луч надежды,
Живородящий чудный Свет,
И детский смех, и шёпот нежный,
И восхитительный рассвет,
В бездонном небе утром ранним – 
Полупрозрачный лунный диск,
И волны, бьющие о камни
Мильярдом разноцветных брызг,
Умытые морскою пеной
В тумане белом корабли…
В сердцебиение Вселенной
Ритмично влился пульс Земли.

           *  *  *

      ФОТОГРАФИЯ

                       Сыну Гарику

Рыцарь мой, ангел мой, ты одинок. 
Дни умножают разлуку на годы.
В сложном плетении пыльных дорог
Дарит судьба и паденья, и взлёты...
В милых глазах неземная печаль,
Плещется темень бездонного моря.
Птицей бы мне полететь в твою даль
И защитить от кручины и горя...
Снова, как в детстве, прижать бы к груди
Буйну головушку, высушить слёзы...
Взрослая жизнь у тебя впереди -
В ней и шипы, и прекрасные розы...
Чайка парит над лазурной волной,
Кудри твои треплет ласково ветер -
На фотографии передо мной
Самый родной человечек на свете.

            *  *  *

                     НАВАЖДЕНЬЕ

Её Величество Случайность,
Её Высочество Судьба!
Прикосновенья рук нечаянность,
И в тихом шёпоте – мольба…
Откуда это наважденье?
Мазурка, светская мигрень,
И Ваше милое смущенье,
И в томном взоре полулень.
Здесь всё таинственно, изменчиво,
Кружится в танце голова,
Вдруг поступаю опрометчиво
И говорю не те слова.
Хочу Вас видеть ежечасно,
Но Бога я о том молю,
Чтоб не узнали Вы, как страстно,
О, ангел мой, я Вас люблю...
От тайных мыслей я печалюсь,
Вам чувство нежное дарю.
Её Величество Случайность
Я вновь и вновь благодарю.

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

Благодарю!

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА
из сборника стихов "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

         ХОЛМ ВЕСНЫ

Живёт нескучной жизнью город
С названьем нежным Тель-Авив,
Ему сто лет, он бодр и молод,
И удивительно красив.
Мне суждено было влюбиться
В его прекрасный светлый лик,
Чтоб с ним грустить и веселиться, 
Не расставаясь ни на миг,
Чтоб наслаждаться пеньем скрипки,
«Кармель» к шабату посещать,
На белозубые улыбки
Улыбкой доброй отвечать…
Гуляет мегаполис шумный,
Качает море корабли,
И в унисон волне лазурной
Ритмично бьётся пульс Земли.
Над морем голубь сизокрылый –
Небесный ангел чистоты,
Летит, ведомый Божьей силой,
К желанным берегам мечты
С зелёной веточкой оливы,
Как весть о Мире без войны…
Здесь очень девушки красивы,
Ведь этот город – «холм весны».

                *  *  *
Тель-Авив – холм весны 
«Кармель»  - название рынка
Шабат – священная суббота


   ВОЗДУШНЫЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ

По лабиринтам памяти бреду я,
Как бедуин по выжженной пустыне…
А здесь зима, холодный ветер дует,
Засеребрился на деревьях иней.
Теплом дыханья пальцы согревая,
Воздушным поцелуем шлю приветы:
Открыла я восьмое чудо света,
С тех пор безумно по нему скучаю.
Мне древний град, залитый солнцем, снится –
Край праотцов никак не отпускает,
И мой привет летит на крыльях птицы
В страну, где Божий свет не угасает…
Там странный снег: кружится и не тает –
Это в лазурном небе птичьи стаи
Свой пух роняют, пролетая мимо
Над сединою Иерусалима.

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

           ТЕПЛО   

Отгремели весенние грозы,
Серенады поют петухи,
Белый танец танцуют берёзы,
Клёны – белые пишут стихи.
Солнце вдруг подмигнуло игриво,
Луч повесило свой на плетень,
Улыбнулась плакучая ива,
Зацвела белой пеной сирень.
Я тепло, как цыплёнка живого
Осторожно в ладонях несу…
Мне влюбиться хотелось бы снова
И веснушки считать на носу.

             *  *  *


   СМЕШНОЙ СЮЖЕТ

Ещё один десяток лет           
Тугим узлом завязан.
Ещё один смешной сюжет 
Для грустного рассказа…
Совсем не мил мне белый свет,
Ну, не смешно ли это?
Но без тебя мне жизни нет,
Нет ни зимы, ни лета.
Не отрезвят меня года
От сладкого похмелья,
Тебя теряю навсегда,
И мне не до веселья.
И узел этих горьких лет
Тобою не развязан.
Смешной, однако же, сюжет
Для грустного рассказа

       *  *  *


Люблю я дождь,
                   и снег, и град,
Осенний жёлтый
                    листопад.
Твоим поверю я 
                    глазам,
Но никогда – 
                     твоим словам.


          *  *  *

      ЕЩЁ ВЧЕРА...

Ещё вчера метель стелилась
Постелью белой за окном,
Поземка на ветру кружилась,
Мела заснеженным хвостом,
Сосульки, будто сталактиты,
Свисали с крыш и проводов,
А нынче для тепла раскрыты
Объятья улиц и домов.
Звенит капель, смеются дети,
И сердце просится в полет,
И счастье в тоненьком конверте	
Почтовый голубь мне несёт.


                *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА 


ТЕБЕ, МОЯ НЕЛЮБИМАЯ 

Тебе, моя нелюбимая,
За множество лет молчания,
За долгие ночи зимние,
За длинные дни отчаянья,
Тебе, моя нелюбимая,
Слова мои запоздалые…
Я видел – стена незримая
Давно между нами встала.
Я знал – моё равнодушие
Казнило тебя невольно.
Я видел, как счастье рушилось,
Как горько тебе и больно.
Увы, не вернётся прошлое,
Стираются в памяти лица.
И всё, что было хорошего,
Теперь мне ночами снится.
Тебе, моя нелюбимая,
Кричу в последней надежде:
Сейчас бы и горы сдвинул я,
Чтоб быть с тобою, как прежде!
И чтобы улыбка счастливая
Согрела глаза усталые,
Тебе, моя нелюбимая,
Слова мои запоздалые.

        * * *

Снова я слышу 
привычное «жди»,
Снова по окнам 
колотят дожди.
Льются по стёклам
слёзы-ручьи.
Осень хоронит 
надежды. 
Чьи?..

     * * *

  ДЕТСКИЙ СТИШОК

«Уронили мишку на пол,
                    Оторвали мишке лапу.
                    Всё равно его не брошу,
                    Потому что он хороший»
                                          А.БАРТО

Уронили мишку на пол,
Оторвали мишке лапу…
Ты сегодня не придёшь,
Мишке лапу не пришьёшь.
В нашем доме стало пусто,
И нам с мишкой очень грустно.
Мы с тоской глядим в окно –
Там пустынно и темно…
Ты ушла, ты рассердилась.
Возвращайся, сделай милость!
Ждёт любимая игрушка,
Чёрный нос уткнув в подушку,
Милый плюшевый зверёк –
Счастья нашего залог…
Уронили мишку на пол,
Оторвали мишке лапу
Неужели не придёшь,
Мишке лапу не пришьёшь?

         * * *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА
из сборника стихов "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

           ПУРИМ

Сегодня брови мы не хмурим,
Смеёмся, пляшем и поём.
Весенний, яркий праздник Пурим,
Идём встречать тебя, шалом!
Мы выпьем вин кошерных море
Под непременный тост «лехаим»,
И перепутать можем вскоре
Амана с добрым Мордехаем.
Дурачимся и балагурим,
И радость наша неспроста –
Её принёс с собою Пурим,
Сбылась заветная мечта:
Ведь путь от рабства до свободы
(Гласит истории пример)
Нашла для своего народа
Царица – мудрая Эстер.
Священный свиток мы читаем,
И помним заповеди в нём,
О бедняках не забываем,
И для друзей открыт наш дом.
На Пуримшпиль нас созывает
Созвучье детских голосов,
А в небо высоко взмывает
Цветное облако шаров…
Любимый праздник отмечает
Страна моя – и стар, и мал,
Улыбки добрые сияют,
Кипит весельем карнавал.

* * *

Пурим – праздник радости
спасения еврейского народа 
от геноцида 
Шалом – мир, приветствие 
Лехаим – за жизнь, будем здоровы
Аман, Мордехай, Эстер (Эсфирь) –
имена библейских персонажей
Пуримшпиль – спектакль

*
* *
 ПЕСАХ. СЕМЕЙНЫЙ СЕДЕР. 
*
«Выйти из Египта недостаточно –
                          Важно, чтоб Египет вышел из тебя»
                                                            Еврейская мудрость
 
Всё в нашем доме чистотой сверкает,
Последний найден и сожжён _хамец,
_И _Агаду_ степенно начинает
Читать, пригладив бороду, отец.
Мы в этот праздничный пасхальный вечер
Услышим про иные времена
И, глядя на мерцающие свечи,
Вопросы зададим:
– _Ма ништана_?
Послушаем историю _Исхода_,
Узнаем, почему едим _мацу_,
И как евреи обрели свободу,
Благодаря Великому Творцу…
А на столе _кошерная_ посуда,
_Зроа_, _марор, хазерет_ и _карпас,
_Здесь каждое традиционно блюдо,
О каждом в _Агаде_ идёт рассказ:
То символ слёз, страдания и горя… 
Сегодня из Египта вышли мы, 
Пред нами расступились воды моря,
И вывел нас Моше из рабства тьмы,
Ведь чувство сопричастности к _Исходу_ – 
Традиция, которую мы чтим.
Мы говорим:
– До будущего года,
И место встречи – Иерусалим…
Окончен _Седер_, свечи догорели,
Уж съеден найденный _афикоман,
_Затихло в доме шумное веселье.
На землю лёг предутренний туман.

* * *
_Песах_ – еврейская пасха («миновал»)
_Седер_ – ритуал проведения пасхального
вечера («порядок»)
_Хамец_ – любой продукт, выпеченный 
из кислого теста или содержащий
примесь муки
_Агада_ – пасхальный рассказ о выходе
евреев из Египта
_Ма ништана_? – чем отличается, почему?
_Исход_ – выход евреев из египетского рабства
_Маца_ – пасхальный хлеб из неквасного теста 
(тесто замешивается не более 18 минут)
_Кошерная_ – используют новую посуду или кошеруют
(ошпаривают, кипятят) обычную 
_Зроа, марор, хазерет, карпас_ – атрибуты праздничного стола: 
зроа – кусочек кошерного жареного мяса на косточке,
_марор, хазерет_ – горькая зелень,_ карпас_ – варёные овощи_ 
Афикоман_ – спрятанная часть мацы, которую находят дети
и получают за это награду или выкуп

----------


## tamara rabe

Браво, Лора! Спасибо за стихи и за словарь к ним. :flower:

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА
    ДЕТСТВО

В Зазеркалье где-то
Затерялся путь,
В детство нет билетов,
Детство не вернуть.
В лабиринте сложном
Мой беззвучный крик:
- Подари мне, Боже,
Чудо хоть на миг.
Подари мне лето,
Солнце подари,
Аромат букета,
Нежный свет зари,
Золотой долины
Песенный простор,
Рощи соловьиной
Голосистый хор,
Запахи и звуки
Тех далёких дней,
Ласковые руки
Бабушки моей,
Сдобный дух блаженства –
Пироги в печи…
В ситцевое детство
Ты меня умчи.
Скоро спать ложиться,
Уж закат потух,
В воздухе кружится 
Тополиный пух.
В ночь молитву шепчет
Бабушка моя,
Под мерцанье свечек
Засыпаю я. 
* * *
НАША ОСЕНЬ

Улицы мокнут,
идёт дождь.
Наступила осень,
наша осень.
Скоро вечер,
и ты придёшь
Как всегда,
как обычно – в восемь.
Запах лугов 
с собой принесёшь,
Свежесть,
ветрами пропахшую…
Сад золотится,
как спелая рожь,
Щедро даря нам
листву опавшую.
Настало время
волшебных грёз,
На ладонях осени,
в прелых листьях
Дрожат капли
осенних слёз,
Прозрачных,
несказанно чистых…
Улицы мокнут,
идёт дождь.
Наступила осень,
наша осень…
* * *

НОЧЬ

Затих устало город
шумный,
Мерцают звёзды над
рекой,
Плывёт по небу месяц
юный,
Даря блаженство и
покой.
Витает в воздухе 
томленье,
И дышит негой 
летний сад.
Рождает смутное
волненье 
Цветов пьянящий 
аромат.
В тени душистого 
жасмина
Белеет чей-то 
силуэт.
Вдали звучит романс 
старинный…
Как жаль, что близится 
рассвет.

* * *

Как я люблю вечерний час,
Когда Венера голубая
С небес таинственно мигает,
И взгляд мне твой напоминает
Лучистый свет небесных глаз.

 * * *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА
СЕВЕР И ЮГ

Рокот самолёта,
Краткое «прощай».
- Доброго полета,
Помнить обещай…
Ты летишь на Север.
Хочешь – напишу
И душистый клевер
Я в конверт вложу –
В нём частичка света,
Солнечных лучей,
В нём кусочек лета
И любви моей.
Тёплый запах мёда,
Память нежных рук
Пронеси сквозь годы,
Мой далёкий друг.
Пусть тебе на Север
Шлёт приветы Юг
И душистый клевер,
И зелёный луг.

* * *
ИСПОВЕДЬ

Как тяжело от груза недомолвок,
Как мрачен день, в котором нет тебя,
В нём каждый час невыносимо долог,
И я спешу, минуты торопя.

В любви к тебе не лидер я – рабыня,
Не королева, а послушный паж.
Во мне молчит строптивая гордыня,
Моя бравада тает, как мираж.

Какая гордость! Бросить всё готова
И, мимоходом, разбивая в кровь
Нагую душу, я прощаю снова…
Близки, как сёстры – рабство и любовь.

Вновь радуюсь я сумеркам вечерним –
Зачем мне день, в котором нет тебя.
Не жги мосты, молю, будь милосердным,
Не отрекайся, даже не любя…

* * * 
В БЕРЁЗОВОМ ПЛЕНУ

Ты не кори меня, что снова убегаю,
И, может, пропаду в берёзовом плену.
Лишь им, берёзкам, тайну открываю,
Что я чужую полюбил жену….

На счастье, на беду ли, уж не знаю, 
Зову тебя во сне и наяву.
Не для меня ты, сам я понимаю,
Но я зачем-то вновь тебя зову,
Дыханием своим, одними лишь губами,
Не ведая, что ждёт нас впереди.
Я поцелуями своими и цветами
Тебя осыплю, только приходи.

Берёзового сока я напьюсь, да и заплачу, 
Свалюсь, хмельной, в душистую траву.
Стыдясь, лицо в твоих коленях спрячу,
Тебя своей любимой назову.

Ты не кори меня, что снова убегаю,
И, может, пропаду в берёзовом плену.
Лишь им, берёзкам тайну открываю,
Что я чужую полюбил жену.

* * *
В ОГНЕ ЗАКАТНОГО ПОЖАРА

  Мне снятся, снятся без конца
                  В огне закатного пожара
                  Черты знакомого лица,
                  Улыбка милого гусара

                  Уж годы сложены в века
                  Колодой карт, судьбу вещая.
                  Гусару N-ского полка
                  Я эти строки посвящаю.

Ах, королева снежная,
Волшебница – зима,
Пушистой шалью нежно
Укутала дома,
Припорошила ёлки,
Укрыла от ветров…
Огонь в моей светёлке
Горит до петухов.
Вот только окаянная
Досталась доля мне:
Умчался друг желанный
На вороном коне.
Забыть ли голос милый
И бархат карих глаз,
Как кудри серебрила
Луна в полночный час.
Горячих губ касанье
Остыло на ветру,
И лишь воспоминанья
Согреют поутру.

Твой путь тернист и долог,
Печаль туманит взгляд…
А ты мне также дорог,
Как много лет назад.
На небе угасает
Вечерняя заря.
Ещё один слетает
Листок с календаря.
И от кручины горько,
И плакать не могу…
К чему-то снится тройка
И розы на снегу.

    * * *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА 

    НЕ ТОРОПИТЕСЬ...

Остёр злословия клинок –
Носитель зависти и лжи…
Не торопитесь на порог
Чужой истерзанной души. 
Не торопитесь осуждать,
Не режьте, право, по живому.
Клеймить легко – трудней понять
Простого смертного святому.
Святой назавтра может стать
Грешнее грешника любого.
Не торопитесь осуждать –
Так больно ранит злое слово.
Бесцеремонная молва
Кого угодно опорочит.
Не торопитесь…
              Ведь слова
Подстать воде,
             что камень точит.

         * * *
 ВЛАДИМИРУ ВЫСОЦКОМУ

                Хранит молчанье верная гитара,
Тоскуют струны по твоим рукам.
Давно здесь нет рабочего угара,
Немая скорбь застыла по углам.
К работе жадный и неутомимый,
Ты песни здесь ночами сочинял.
И чуть дыша, ласкал лицо любимой, 
Одним дыханьем ей стихи шептал.
А днём – театр. И снова на пределе.
Смеялся, ненавидел – всё всерьёз.
Пусть твои нервы струнами звенели,
Но хриплый голос не дрожал от слёз.
Любимцем был самой мадам Фортуны,
Стоял на сцене – статен и красив.
Задумчиво перебирая струны,
Чеканил ты согласными мотив.
Ты выходил, и над притихшим залом
Звучала песня – исповедь, мольба.
В усталом голосе такая боль звучала…
Звенящим нервом лопнула судьба.
Настал момент: предстал ты пред Всевышним,
Ему, наверное, сказал всё, что хотел.
И наконец-то всеми был услышан.
Но не дожил, а значит – не допел…
                 * * *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА

      * * *
Ни о чём не жалей,
уходи поскорей,
Мне и так нелегко,
а с тобой тяжелей.
Уходи, уходи!
Мне в глаза не гляди,
И у наших ворот
меня больше не жди.
Если снова придёшь,
ничего не вернёшь –
Отошло, отцвело,
и цена тебе – грош.
Укатился тот грош
в золотую рожь.
Между мной и тобой
колосится ложь…
Загрущу у реки,
соберу васильки,
В память нашей любви
наплету венки.

* * *

  ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА

Промчаться бы сейчас
на тройке с бубенцами
По зимушке-зиме, 
по белому снежку.
Эй, расступись, народ,
пред буйными сердцами,
Сумей – останови
коней на всём скаку!
Мороз коснётся щёк,
зажжёт огнём румянец,
Разгорячённых губ
не остудить пожар.
Бег резвых скакунов 
похож на дивный танец.
Награда ездокам – 
блины да самовар.
И от тепла сердец
утихнет вьюга злая,
Растает в облаках 
девичий звонкий смех…
Эх, русская зима 
и тройка удалая!
Прошли те времена,
да помечтать – не грех.

* * *

    ГРЕШНИЦА

В сотый раз тебе солгу,
Навыдумывала, глупая.
В омут будней на бегу
Окунаюсь поминутно я.
Как ромашка на лугу,
Лепестки в траву роняю.
Я себя не берегу
И с судьбой, шутя, играю.
Поздним вечером приду
Насовсем иль на минуту.
У молвы на поводу,
Уж поверь, идти не буду.
Отрекаясь от цепей,
Пред тобой предстану – грешница,
Приголубь и пожалей,
Может, слюбится и стерпится…

        * * *

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лариса, спасибо Вам за прекрасные стихи!!!*


[IMG]http://*********net/943480m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lora_

Благодарю! Мне очень приятно.

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА

        * * *

Затухает тихо лето,
Отцветает лебеда,
Дождь с заката до рассвета –
Скоро грянут холода.
Я приду к тебе проститься
По нескошенной траве.
Наш роман теперь – страница
В завершающей главе.
Под ногами встрепенётся
Перепёлочья семья,
Шумной стайкой унесётся,
Словно молодость моя.
В голубых глазах растают
Васильковые луга…
В ровном поле вырастают
Желтогорбые стога.
Изумрудом плачут травы,
На губах полыни вкус.
Может, были мы не правы…
Я сюда уж не вернусь.

      * * *



Мёд поцелуев стал
вдруг горечью полыни,
Слова любви твоей –
чуть слышный глас в пустыне,
И льдинкою в глазах 
застыло отчужденье.
Как пережить тоску
в минуты пробужденья?..


     * * *


День с утра
зарядился ненастьем.
Ты обходишь
мой дом стороной – 
Расплатился 
ворованным счастьем,
Кем была я – 
подругой, женой?
Не меня 
называл ты любимой,
Не шептал 
моё имя в бреду…
Бабье счастье 
проносится мимо,
Как позёмка 
по тонкому льду.
Я давно уже
в сказки не верю,
Мне здесь нечего
больше терять.
Путь свободен, 
не заперты двери,
Только как 
от себя убежать?

    * * *

----------


## overload

Ухх... как клёво!
Чёрт... сильные стихи!
Умничко!. Спасибо!
Пардон за обилие восклицательных знаков. Но - стихи, ей-бо, их стоят.

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА
      БАБЬЕ ЛЕТО

Осень рыжая крадётся
По-кошачьи, незаметно,
Уж недолго остаётся
Любоваться бабьим летом.

Паутинки гонит ветром,
И туман над речкой тает.
Нам на память бабье лето
Листья жёлтые роняет.

И от этой карусели
Голова слегка кружится.
От осеннего похмелья
Долго нам не отрезвиться.

В волосах твоих искрится
Отблеск розовый рассвета…
Целый год нам будет сниться
Бабье лето, бабье лето…


* * *

      ГОДА МОИ

Лесов пожелтевшая рать
Мне дарит осеннюю замять.
С годами труднее прощать,
Капризной становится память.
Хорошее видится миг,
Печальное помнится вечно.
Остаток пути невелик,
А время, увы, быстротечно.
Когда марафон моих лет
Откроет второе дыханье,
Морщинкой проложится след
Мудрёной дороги познанья,
Пусть зрелостью их назовут –
Года мои.
Срок наступает…
Цветы уж давно не цветут,
И листья с деревьев слетают.
Ты осени всё же не верь,
Я ради тебя не старею,
И ношу невзгод и потерь
С тобой разделить я сумею.

         * * *


Мелькают белые халаты,
И нескончаем коридор.
Ночные тихие палаты,
Оконных глаз печален взор.
Горит ночник над телефоном,
Всё будто замерло вокруг,
Лишь в зале операционном
Сияет лампы яркий круг.
Здесь операция. Колдуют
Над пациентом доктора.
Который час идёт впустую
Со смертью страшная игра…
Глаза живут над маской белой,
Сурово брови сведены –
Врачи вершат святое дело,
Их лица строги и бледны.
Сестричка, бог в своей работе,
Хирурга ловит быстрый взгляд.
Здесь многословье не в почёте –
Глаза и руки говорят.
Идёт борьба… Близка победа.
И вот опасность позади.
Неукоснительное кредо,
Девиз врача: «Не навреди!»
В ответе «белые халаты»,
Трудясь на всех своих постах,
За жизнь больных, что спят в палатах,
И за надежду в их глазах.

          * * *


Между нами стена,
Между нами годы,
Между нами война,
Бурных рек воды.

Никогда не пройдёшь
Все моря, реки,
Не ищи – не найдешь,
Что ушло, то навеки.

Не надейся, не жди,
Не ищи случая.
Много встреч впереди,
Я – не самая лучшая.

Прошумели дожди,
Отгремели грозы.
От меня ты не жди
Ни стихов, ни прозы.

      * * *

----------


## Лев

> Прошумели дожди,
> Отгремели грозы.
> От меня ты не жди
> Ни стихов, ни прозы.


Если будешь так грозиться,
Я могу так и убиться
Без творений сих твоих -
Ну-ка выдай, Лора, стих! :Grin: 
А песенные тексты... есть у тебя их? :Smile3:

----------


## lora_

Специально для песен я не писала стихов.  Недавно на моё стихотворение "Тебе, моя нелюбимая" написали неплохой романс. Я поищу что-нибудь музыкальное, попробую.
Ну,  а это так, для разминки:



             *  *  *
Купалась я в морях
                 Земли Обетованной…
Приехала домой.
                 Теперь купаюсь в ванной.
Скажу – мне повезло,
                 Что в ванне – не в корыте…
Да, явно занесло,
                  Уж строго не судите…

             *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА

       ТАНГО
 (в стиле «Ретро»)

Уж хризантемы белые завяли,
О ласках солнца летнего забыв.
И мы б с тобой друг друга не узнали,
Когда б ни танго старого мотив.
Ну, здравствуй, Тома, дорогая,
добрый вечер!
Как ты жила и счастлива ль была?
А мне, пожалуй, похвалиться нечем
С тех пор, как ты с ума меня свела.
Ты помнишь, Тома, помнишь
наши встречи
В аллеях парка, вдали от площадей?..
Твои, я помню, ослепительные плечи
Во тьме казались парой лебедей.
Скажи мне, Тома, где те хмельные ночи
И бледный свет полночных фонарей?
Молчала ты, а мне хотелось очень
Сгореть в огне сверкающих очей…
Но хризантемы белые завяли,
В саду опять сухие листья жгут.
А мы с тобой безмолвные стояли,
И вспоминали вечность тех минут.

* * *

УНЕСЁННЫЙ ВЕТРОМ

Листает ветер листья клёнов,
С ольхи срывает на бегу
Серёжек тонких рой зелёный…
Как с ветром сладить не могу,
Так не могу с собою сладить,
Тебе, любимая, кричу:
- Я губ твоих хмельную сладость
Хочу до дна испить, хочу!
Хочу забыться на мгновенье,
Вдыхая аромат волос,
Найти в тебе успокоенье
От суеты, житейских гроз.
Тебя, Всевышнего творенье,
Боготворю от первых слёз,
Когда шептал слова прощенья
За боль, которую принёс,
До той черты, когда всё в прошлом,
Когда сказал тебе: 
- Прощай,
Пусть не всегда я был хорошим,
Ты всё же помнить обещай…
С тех пор забыть тебя не в силах,
Метался в пыльности дорог.
Жизнь по земле меня носила,
Как ветром сорванный листок.

* * *

Ты – на ладони моей линия,
Ты – счастье моё и боль.
Ты там, где озёра синие,
Ты там, где шумит прибой.

Здесь зимняя стужа ранняя,
Я снег губами ловлю.
Благодарить судьбу не устану я
За то, что тебя люблю.

Ты – на ладони моей линия,
Которую не стереть.
Я верю - в озёра синие
Мы будем вдвоём смотреть.

* * *

МУЗЫКА ЛЮБВИ

Музыка любви моей звучит
Под мерцанье тающей свечи.
Музыка любви моей звучит
Эхом нескончаемым в ночи.
Плещется она в ночной волне,
На высокой стонущей струне,
В еле слышном шелесте берёз
И в раскатах первых летних гроз.
В мире нет мелодии иной,
Даже в час, когда ты не со мной,
Трелью соловьиной в тишине
Музыка напомнит обо мне.
Позовёт, и ты ей не перечь,
Наше счастье помоги сберечь,
Не гадай, что ждёт нас впереди,
Ты услышь её и приходи.

* * *


     МЕЧТА

Симфония моря,
                 прибоя стена,
Следы на песке
                жадно лижет волна.
Прозрачно - бездонна
                небес синева…
Там, где-то вдали
                есть мои острова.
Там пальмы,
           и чаек 
                свободный полёт,
Мой берег мечты,
                он давно меня ждёт…
Ленивое солнце
                в предутренней неге
Встаёт из–за моря,
               чтоб вспыхнуть на небе,
Волшебной палитрой
               раскрасить рассвет – 
Прекрасней картины,
               наверное, нет.
Дельфины танцуют,
               резвясь и маня,
И ласковый ветер
               целует меня.
Солёными брызгами,
               словно слеза,
В глазах растворяется
               волн бирюза.
Из пены морской
               постелю я постель,
Пусть чайки качают
              мою колыбель.
Сквозь рокот прибоя 
             под звёздным ковром
Шепчу я Вселенной
             о счастье моём

* * *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА ИВАНОВА 

     ЗИМНИМ ВЕЧЕРОМ

Как всегда, вошла без стука:
- Здравствуй, милый. Как дела?
Протянула робко руку…
И осталась, не ушла.
Всё смеялась и шутила,
То дурачась, то дразня.
Вдруг притихла, загрустила,
Чуть прищурясь у огня.
В шаль укутав зябко плечи,
Обжигаясь, чай пила.
И была ты в этот вечер
Восхитительно мила.

      * * *

ОСЕННЯЯ ПАЛИТРА

Город с палитрой 
тусклых красок:
Бледные фонари, 
серые лужи…
Который день 
от дождя нет спасу,
Как будто кому-то 
он очень нужен.
Дождь барабанит 
по крышам домов
И разбивается 
в мелкие брызги.
Последний лист… 
Украденная любовь…
Крутятся осени
прощальные диски.
Уходит что-то, 
без чего нельзя,
Что было дорого
нам и близко.
Холодные струи 
по лицу скользят.
И грустно, и больно 
до крика, до визга.
- Не плачь!
- Не плачу.
Скорблю о давнем,
В глазах печальных
немой вопрос.
Слова-подранки 
падают камнем
И тонут в лужах 
осенних слёз.
Каждое слово 
бьёт – не лечит.
Настало время
за всё платить.
Усталый взгляд, 
поникшие плечи.
Увы, нам вместе 
уже не быть.
Дождь барабанит 
по крышам домов
И разбивается
в мелкие брызги.
Последний лист…
Украденная любовь…
Крутятся осени
прощальные диски.

     * * *

А Я ПИШУ СТИХИ

За окнами метели
Снегами прошумели,
Весна звенит ручьями.
А я пишу стихи.

Вот покатилось лето
За горизонт рассвета
Безумными ночами.
А я пишу стихи.

Вновь листья облетают,
Деревья нам кивают
Поблёкшими ветвями.
А я пишу стихи.

Мне б за тобою следом
Бежать зимою, летом,
Лесами и степями…
А я пишу стихи.

    * * *

           ЗВЕЗДА

Падает, падает с неба звезда,
Вспыхнет на миг и сгорит навсегда.
И кто-то скажет: «Звезда упала,
Одним человеком меньше стало».

Это так мало – один человек.
Это так много – один человек!
Время, убавь свой бешеный бег!
Короток наш человеческий век.

Час пробьёт и для нас с тобою, 
Пусть этот час назовут судьбою.
Люди – песчинки вечных миров,
Рвутся из плена звёздных оков…

Звезда упадёт и погаснет навек,
И в безвременье уйдёт человек.
Смотри, она близко – рукою подать,
Тихо на Землю летит умирать.

           * * *



Лес пробуждается от сна,
Дурманит запах сосен.
В окно врывается весна,
На сердце 
            плачет
                    осень…

          * * *

----------


## lora_

*  *  *

В чём твоя вина,
                    в чём моя вина?
Чаша горькая
                    выпита до дна…
Белы лебеди – 
                    были ль, не были?
Унеслись куда,
                     мы не ведали.
Так мечта меня,
                      песней вдаль маня,
Увела с собой,
                      на закате дня.
Увела с собой,
                      назвалась судьбой,
Взволновала кровь,
                      отняла покой.
Я поверила,
                       срок отмерила.
Тут зима пришла,
                       заметелило.
Закружился снег,
                       растворился смех.
В миг один любовь
                       превратилась в грех…
В чём твоя вина,
                       в чём моя вина?
Знать судьба моя
                       заколдована.

                    *  *  *
                 ПОГАСЛА СВЕЧА

                                        Памяти И.Т.

                         “Есть только миг
                                     между прошлым и будущим –
                          Именно он
                                     называется “жизнь”.
                                                 Л. Дербенёв 


Жаль, вернуть я уже не могу
Лёгкий шёпот в ночи твоих губ,
Этот миг, погасивший свечу….
Я так много от жизни хочу.

Время жить, и совсем не велик
Между прошлым и будущим миг.
Миг, который и сложен, и прост -
Чудный мир удивительных звёзд,
Мягких трав, шелестящей листвы
И бездонных морей синевы,
В нём и девственность утренних рос,
Чистота обжигающих слёз,
Самый первый младенческий крик
И мадонны светящийся лик…

Но погасла свеча. Навсегда
Всё ушло в пустоту, в «никуда».
Тихий ангел парит над землёй,
Охраняя твой вечный покой.

Без тебя по земле я хожу,
Всё топчу я чужую межу.
Вьётся памяти прочная нить,
Не порвать её, не обрубить.
Светлым сном наша юность была.
Сына я в честь тебя назвала…

          *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА
из сборника стихов "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

 ХАЙФА. КАНАТНАЯ ДОРОГА                  

   Канатная дорога в гору                
   Нас поднимает к небесам,
   Весь город из фуникулёра,
   Как на ладони, виден нам.

   Раскинулся на побережье
   Цветущей розой город-сад,
   С таким прекрасным ликом нежным,
   Что завораживает взгляд.

   И будто вышитые шёлком,
   Белеют в море паруса,
   А на песке янтарно-жёлтом –
   Волны прибрежной бирюза.

   В лазурном небе, с солнцем рядом
   Парит воздушный параплан,
   За ним следит суровым взглядом
   Сидящий на скале орлан…

   Слегка раскачивает ветер
   Кабинки наши в вышине,
   И мы одни на целом свете
   С мечтой своей наедине. 

             *  *  *

  МОЙ  ПУТЬ

Снится мне тёплое
                      синее море,
Берег, янтарный
                      под солнцем песок,
Парус, затерянный
                       в пенном просторе…
Боже, дай счастья мне
                       хоть на часок!
В знойной пустыне
                      дай чистую воду,
Тень и прохладу
                      в твоём шалаше.
Пусть ушпизин
                      славит радость Исхода,
Память живёт 
                      о Рабейну Моше.
Ветками мирта,
                      плодами этрога
Выложен путь мой,
                      лулав – мой букет.
Может, прошу у тебя
                      слишком много – 
В райскую землю
                       счастливый билет?

              *  *  *

Ушпизин – гости (обычай вешать таблички с 
                      именами праотцев на праздник
                      Суккот),
Мирт – вечнозелёный кустарник,
Этрог – плод дерева рода цитрус,
Лулав – молодые побеги финиковой пальмы.


    МЕЧТА

          Симфония моря,
                              прибоя стена,
          Следы на песке
                     жадно лижет волна.
Прозрачно - бездонна
                     небес синева…
Там, где-то вдали
                     есть мои острова.
Там пальмы,
                     и чаек 
                              свободный полёт,
Мой берег мечты,
                     он давно меня ждёт…
Ленивое солнце
                     в предутренней неге
Встаёт из–за моря,
                     чтоб вспыхнуть на небе,
Волшебной палитрой
                     раскрасить рассвет – 
Прекрасней картины,
                     наверное, нет.
Дельфины танцуют,
                     резвясь и маня,
И ласковый ветер
                     целует меня.
Солёными брызгами,
                     словно слеза,
В глазах растворяется
                     волн бирюза.
Из пены морской
                     постелю я постель,
Пусть чайки качают
                     мою колыбель.
Сквозь рокот прибоя                         
                     под звёздным ковром
Шепчу я Вселенной
                     о счастье моём…
              *  *  *

----------


## lora_

*  *  *

Увы, я знаю, что такое обречённость
И тяжесть брошенного слова “никогда”,
Как больно ранят равнодушие и чёрствость,
И веет холодом от слова “навсегда”.
Когда растянуто на годы ожиданье
(Видать, у времени на всё свои права),
Всегда ль сочувствие, добро и пониманье
Несёт услужливо народная молва?
Познала всё: и горечь слёз, и цену лести,
Пленённой птицей раздирала крылья в кровь…
И всё ж идти нам суждено по жизни вместе,
Пока в душе: надежда, вера и любовь.

               *  *  *

 ХОЛОДНО    

Мне холодно. Я лето вспоминаю.
Ты далеко. Тепло ушло, так жаль.
В груди застряла льдинка. Замерзаю, 
Не греет душу шерстяная шаль.
Снежинок белых налетели стаи
И засыпают мой убогий дом…
Мне не взлететь, я просто погибаю,
Как птица с переломанным крылом.
В твоё «далёко» унестись мечтаю,
Чтобы  любовью льдинку растопить.
И горько оттого, что понимаю:
Нет сил ни долететь, ни  долюбить…

               *  *  *

Растаял первый снег,
Как первая любовь.
Любимый человек
Во сне приснился вновь.

Сиреневый рассвет
Льёт золотой туман.
Прошло немало лет,
Душа болит от ран.

Всё лучшее прошло,
Никто не виноват…
Беззвучно за стеклом
Кружится листопад.

Дрожит осенний сад
В предчувствии зимы,
Померк зелёный взгляд
От ранней седины.

          *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

 ПРОЩАНЬЕ

Пляшут тени от яркой свечи,
По углам полумрак, полумрак.
Позабудь на столе ключи –
Я хочу, чтобы было так.

Ты жестокой меня не зови –
Это всё для тебя, для тебя.
Пусть последняя жертва любви
На алтарь упадёт, скорбя.

Уходя, злой обиде не верь.
Позабудь на столе ключи.
В недоверья глухую дверь
Ты в отчаяньи не стучи.

Пляшут тени от яркой свечи,
А в глазах затаился крик.
Слов не надо. Молчи, молчи…
Да продлится прощанья миг!

         *  *  *

Ещё зелёная трава,
И не седая голова,
А я опять одна иду
Двенадцать месяцев в году.

А я опять иду к тебе
Наперекор своей судьбе.
Моей нехитрой суеты
Никак понять не можешь ты.
Тебе всё сделаю назло,
А ты лишь скажешь «повезло»,
Что нужен мне совсем другой.
Как бережёшь ты свой покой!
Ну что ж, возможно, ты и прав,
Мой изучил строптивый нрав,
И есть другой. Но может быть,
Он нужен, чтоб тебя забыть?..

Ещё зелёная трава, 
И не седая голова.
Я всё иду, к тебе иду
Двенадцать месяцев в году.

       *  *  *
Боялась любви
               твоей  необузданной,
Глаз твоих жарких
               и губ твоих жадных.
Так и осталась
               навеки неузнанной –
Ёлка лесная
                в уборах нарядных.

        *  *  *


Возьми с собой в дорогу
                           мою нежность…
Уж подан трап,
                           и увезли багаж.
Пусть наше расставанье – 
                           неизбежность,
Но как прекрасен был
                           любви мираж!
Я не грущу, а просто
                           вспоминаю:
Мелькают кадры
                          нашего кино,
Где мы с тобой,
                          любовников играя,
Чуть увлеклись,
                          что, право, не грешно.
Но в нашем фильме
                          не было финала,
Пойми меня
                          и строго не суди.
Я от любви к тебе
                          богаче стала,
Ну, а твоё богатство
                          впереди.

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА


        *  *  *
Опустите занавес,
                      хватит комедий!
Не будет спектакля, 
                      всё будет не так.
Забудьте  шутов из  
                      прошедших  столетий,
Ведь жизнь за кулисы
                       не спрячешь никак.
Довольно смотреть 
                       на неё, как на сцену,
И ждать от суфлёра
                        заученных слов.
Пора ей узнать
                        настоящую цену,
Довольно иллюзий
                        и розовых снов.
Снимите весёлую
                        маску паяца
И грима остатки
                        сотрите с лица.
Доиграна роль,
                        и не надо смеяться
Над пошленькой шуточкой  
                             подлеца.
И пусть нас простит
                         госпожа Мельпомена –
Не будет спектакля,
                         не будет конца.
Опустите занавес, 
                         жизнь – не сцена.
Сорвите маски,
                         не прячьте лица.

           *  *  *

ОСЕННЯЯ ХАНДРА

На душе мерзопакостно.
Где-то лает собака.
Осень.  Холодно. Слякотно.
Одиноко, однако.
Я сижу у камина,
Вероятно, давно.
За окошком картина,
Как немое кино:
Веткой мокрого клёна
Ветер чистит стекло,
Сизым глазом ворона
Смотрит нагло и зло.
День прошёл пустоцветом,
Только мне всё равно.
Оживу я лишь летом…
Спать пора, уж темно…

      *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

  МЕЛОДИЯ ДОЖДЯ

Унылому дождю я гимн пою,
Сухую землю влагой напою,
Чтоб всю её до капли вобрала
И чтобы счастья всходы мне дала.
Во мне звучит мелодия дождя,
Во мне струятся ручейки, журча.
Я музыку для осени пишу.
Услышь её, пожалуйста, прошу.
Ты сквозь дожди услышь мою мольбу,
Не постучав, войди в мою судьбу.
Не дай испить мне горечи хмельной,
Не дай остаться в горе мне одной!
Не помни зла, на сердце не держи,
Прости порыв смятения души.
Напоминай, что я тебе нужна,
И поддержи – не так уж я сильна…
Пусть будет час, а может, только миг,
Когда поймёшь, что многого достиг,
Но боль утраты горче всяких мук…
Остановись же! Посмотри вокруг!
Под музыку дождя тебя ищу.
А знаешь, я об осени грущу –
Тряхнула рыжим локоном, ушла,
Есенинскою песней отцвела…

          *  *  * 

Дарю тебе дороги,
Моря и города,
И горные пороги,
Где пенится вода.
И тихие долины
Тебе я отдаю.
Тропинкой длинной-длинной
Перед тобой встаю,
В безжизненной пустыне –
Прозрачным родником,
Сединкой, точно иней,
Я – на виске твоём.
Я влагой благодатной
К твоим губам прильну,
Пей всю меня до капли,
И я тебе верну
Утраченные силы,
Уверенность в себе…
Благодарю, мой милый,
Тебя в моей судьбе.

    *  *  *
 НОЧНЫЕ ПОЕЗДА

Мне снятся почему-то
Дороги, города,
И жалуются будто
Кому-то поезда –
Гудят, гудят печально
И не дают уснуть…
Под гулкий шум вокзальный
Их провожаю в путь.
Уйдут в ночные рейсы,
В темнеющую даль…
Зовут в дорогу рельсы,
А на душе печаль.
Вновь на перроне пусто,
И гаснет звук шагов.
И бесконечно грустно
От крика поездов.

       *  *  *

----------


## Kliakca

*lora_*, шикарные у вас стихи получаются! 
Спасибо огромное, читала не отрываясь! Словно всю жизнь пережила с начала... :Tender: 
С праздником вас и всю вашу семью!

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

 ПОЗДНЯЯ  ОСЕНЬ

Бродит осень, в окна заглядывая,
Словно нищенка полуголодная,
Тело голое листьями желтыми
Прикрывает, бледнея от холода.
Лишь недавно блистала, красавица,
С волосами, плетеными золотом,
Развивалася  шаль ее нежная
Над лугами янтарно-медовыми.
По-над речкой стелилась туманами
И плела паутинками кружево,
Согревала полуденным солнышком
Нашей жизни цветы запоздалые…
Бродит осень, усталая женщина,
У костров греет пальцы замерзшие,
Льет дожди по утраченной юности,
Нежеланная и одинокая…

         *  *  *

  МОРЕ ЛЮБВИ

Небо нахмурилось, 
                     снова льёт дождь,
Пёстрые зонтики,  
                     как цветы.                                
По вымытой улице 
                     ты идёшь -                                  
Милый, родной, 
                     долгожданный ты.
Дождь на ресницах,
                     как будто слеза,                                                            
Ах, он шутник 
                     и проказник – дождь!                                 
Море любви
                     дарят нам небеса,                                  
И по нему ты 
                     ко мне плывёшь.
Глаза твои цвета
                     горных озёр,
Столько в них ласки 
                     и доброты…
Вот уже рядом 
                     и дом мой, и двор,
Жду тебя, рыцарь
                     моей мечты.

          *  *  *


Наступит миг, я превращусь в травинку                                          
Иль птицей вольной в небо вознесусь, 
В пучине звёзд невидимой пылинкой
Я во Вселенной где-то растворюсь.

Здесь, на Земле, в заснеженные дали
Уж без меня помчатся кони вскачь…
Не предавайся горю и печали,
Я так хочу. Прости меня, не плачь.

Там, за чертой, со звездным ветром в гонке,
Пленяя время, Вечности коснусь,
И снова в этот мир, живой и звонкий,
Из глубины безмолвия вернусь.

             *  *  *

Прости меня, я ничего не обещаю, 
Напрасную надежду не дарю.
И письма рву, и фотографии сжигаю,
За прошлое тебя благодарю.

Любовь уходит. Мы не виноваты,
Она уходит так же, как пришла.
Поэтому звучат нелепо клятвы,
И обещаний ноша тяжела.

         *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

 ПЕЙЗАЖ В ОКОННОЙ РАМЕ

 Уж осень желтолистьем отцветает,
 В оконной раме побледнел пейзаж.
 Крикливых чаек поредели стаи,
 Ласкают волны опустевший пляж.

Нам только день судьбою был дарован,
Тебе и мне сулил надежду он.
Но день прошёл, и мы чужие снова.
Увы, не повторится этот сон.

Пусть грусть моя на землю не прольётся
Ещё одним назойливым дождём.
Пусть боль моя в тебе не отзовётся –
Тебя не упрекаю я ни в чём…

Вновь осень желтолистьем отцветает,
В оконной раме побледнел пейзаж.
Крикливых чаек поредели стаи,
Ласкают волны опустевший пляж…

             *  *  *

  СТАРЫЙ ГОД

Старый год улетает  в прошлое,
Растворяясь бесследно в ночи.
Будем помнить о нём лишь хорошее,
А сейчас мы чуть-чуть помолчим…
Шепчет снег – белый странник Вселенной
О затерянных где-то мирах,
Вырываясь из ватного плена,
Тает в тёплых моих руках.
Ледяные ступени Вечности
В безвременье веков несут
Сущность тайную бесконечности
Навсегда уходящих минут.
Стал песчинкой космической пыли
Старый год в хороводе планет.
Закружились легенды и были
В снежном вихре стремительных лет.
В тихом шёпоте дальних созвездий
Вдруг откроется тайна миров.
Старый год – эхо давних столетий,
Удивительных, сказочных снов.

            *  *  *

  РОМАНТИКИ

Дрожат гитары верной струны
И льются песней под рукой.
С годами не уходит юность
У нестареющих душой.
Поём про наш  любимый город,
Траву у дома и тайгу,
Что лучше гор есть только горы,
Про тот костёр, что на снегу,
Сердцами нашими воспета
Тишь подмосковных вечеров,
Дыханьем солнечным согрета
Земная музыка ветров.
Атланты сильными руками
Всё так же держат небеса,
И бригантина в море дальнем
Вновь поднимает паруса.
Мы снова веселы и юны,
Лишь только снится нам покой…
Дрожат гитары верной струны
И льются песней под рукой.

          *  *  *

Ты помнишь осень,
                       небо серое,
Свиданье наше  
                       и ссору первую?
Обиду горькую 
                       с дождём делили,
И тучи хмурые
                       над нами плыли.
Нам было грустно, 
                       и мы молчали.
Деревья что-то 
                       нам вслед шептали,
И листья мокрые 
                       ковром под ноги
Ложились тихо
                       на край дороги.
Прошла та осень,
                       года уплыли,
А счастье наше
                      дожди размыли…

            *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

стихи из сборника "Оранжевая долька апельсина"

СТРАННИК

Господь избрал пустыню Негев – 
Авраам привёл сюда семью,
Чтобы прожить не в праздной неге,
В труде закончить жизнь свою.
Нелёгкий путь Бен-Гуриона
Здесь был когда-то завершён…
Жить по космическим законам
В пустыне странник обречён.
Он от подножия Синая
В киббуц Сде-Бокер держит путь.
Оазис, как предвестник рая,
Зовёт в прохладе отдохнуть.
Душе явилось откровенье
Итогом пройденных дорог:
В основе всякого паденья
Есть восхождения залог…
Легенды связывая с былью,
Послы из вечности – пески,
Уж покрывают белой пылью
Посеребрённые виски.

          *  *  *
 МОЙ МИР

Мой мир – пустыни безмятежность
И моря зыбкая постель,
И неба бархатная нежность,
В ночных огнях гора Кармель.

Но может быть, мне только снится:
В тумане мачты корабля,
А под крылом парящей птицы – 
Обетованная земля?..

Луна янтарной брошью светит.
Молитву тихо я шепчу,
Чтоб не задул случайно ветер
Мою субботнюю свечу.

         *  *  *
 ПЕВЕЦ СИОНА

Волшебным сном являются картины
Преданий древних из глубокой старины.
«Святой народ с землёй святой – едины».
(«Век Золотой»  рождал великие умы)…

Под грохот волн, восставших из пучины,
Плывёт корабль, ведомый компасом любви,
Спешит к заветным землям Палестины
«Певец Сиона» Иегуда-а-Леви.

Стремится сердцем трепетным к святыне,
Презрев врагов своих, гарцующих в седле:
«Чем сотни долгих дней жить на чужбине,
Уж лучше день один – но на святой земле».

И умер он, подобно Моисею:
Прожив на чаемой земле не больше дня.
Погиб защитник веры иудеев
С «Песнью Сиона» под копытами коня…

Над Божьим градом облаков не видно,
В лазурном небе не клубится больше дым,
Всевышний начертал звезду Давида,
Увековечив славный Иерусалим.

             *  *  *




  ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ ТИШРЕЙ

Пусть радость 
                    принесёт Рош-а-шана,
А Йом кипур
                    дарует всем прощенье.
Будь счастлива,
                    прекрасная страна,
Шана това
                    и мирного цветенья.
Мы яблоки
                    обмакиваем в мёд – 
Была б легка 
                    идущему дорога,
Мы будем лучше
                    исполнять мицвот,
Чтоб жить в согласии
                    с людьми и Богом.
Пусть шалаши
                    пестреют на Суккот,
С дождём придёт 
                    на землю обновленье…
Пусть будет добрым
                    этот Новый год – 
И каждый час,
                    и каждое мгновенье.

                      *  *  *

Тишрей – осенний месяц в еврейском календаре
Рош-а-шана – Новый год
Йом кипур – Судный день или день Искупления
Шана това – хорошего года
Мицвот – заповеди
Суккот – праздник (от Сукка – шалаш)




.

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

 ПЕЙЗАЖ В ОКОННОЙ РАМЕ

Уж осень желтолистьем отцветает,
В оконной раме побледнел пейзаж.
Крикливых чаек поредели стаи,
Ласкают волны опустевший пляж.

Нам только день судьбою был дарован,
Тебе и мне сулил надежду он.
Но день прошёл, и мы чужие снова.
Увы, не повторится этот сон.

Пусть грусть моя на землю не прольётся
Ещё одним назойливым дождём.
Пусть боль моя в тебе не отзовётся –
Тебя не упрекаю я ни в чём…

Вновь осень желтолистьем отцветает,
В оконной раме побледнел пейзаж.
Крикливых чаек поредели стаи,
Ласкают волны опустевший пляж…

               *  *  *

  ДВОЕ

Мы пили сладкое вино
И ни о чём всю ночь болтали.
Свеча расплавилась давно,
Но огоньки в глазах сияли.

Вальс до рассвета танцевали
Снежинки хрупкие в окне,
А мы совету древних вняли:
Искали истину в вине.

         *  *  * 


Белые бабочки снега
Падали тихо с неба.
Кричу я в лес запорошенный,
Тебя, любимый непрошеный
Зову…
       Всё, что было – не было.
Жила, 
        ни о чём не ведала.
Ушёл.
        Просто так, вдруг
Любимый.
          А может, друг?
Ушёл и унёс счастье.
Всё умерло в одночасье…
Сыпался снег под ноги,
Ни тропки нет, ни дороги.
Судьба моя запорошенная,
Ни будущего и ни прошлого…

         *  *  *
 СОБАКА

Ты на прогулку в парк ходил,
Садился на скамью устало.
А тут и “собеседник” был:
Собака тотчас прибегала.

Всегда игрива, весела,
Она резвилась и скакала,
К тебе ласкалась, как могла,
Покорно лапу подавала.

Слизнув кусочек колбасы,
Хвостом виляла в благодарность,
Смешные морщила усы,
Улыбкой выражая радость.

В колени влажный нос уткнув,
У ног счастливая сидела,
И руку преданно лизнув,
Глазами добрыми глядела…

Но у людей свои дела...
Кому собачья жизнь мешала?..
Ты долго ждал, она не шла.
И понял ты - её не стало...

Ты в парк  ходил ещё не раз,
Садился на скамью, как прежде,
И помнил взгляд собачьих глаз,
Собачью преданность и нежность...

            *  *  *
 .

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

           *  *  *

Твой путь тернист.
                   людским как верить толкам,
Коль жизнь прошлась
                   ухватом по спине,
Так, что порой
                   завыть хотелось волком…
Судьба твоя
                   легла на сердце мне.
Ты добрым был
                   с друзьями и врагами.
А чем измерить
                   долю их добра,
Когда душа
                   недетскими слезами
Оплакивала
                   бренное «вчера»?
И сердце ритмы
                   отбивало с болью,
Казалось, не изжить
                   печаль вовек…
Спасибо тем,
                   кто рядом был с тобою
Там, далеко,
                   родной мой человек.

             *  *  *
 ОСЕННИЙ ЭТЮД

Как краски летние густы!
Дождём их разбавляет осень,
Деревья моет и кусты,
И застилает тучей просинь.

На воду, осень, ты щедра,
Твой бесконечный дождик нуден.
И так же холодна, как к людям,
К цветам осенняя пора.

В палитре красок летний цвет
День ото дня тихонько тает.
Бледнеет красочный букет,
И полотно лугов линяет.

         *  *  *
СНЕГИРИ

Снегири, снегири…
Алым маком зари
Утро раннее расцвело.
В белой вате  снегов
Не осталось следов –
Ты ушёл, их давно замело.
По полям не броди,
Поутру не буди,
Лёгким сном приходи ко мне.
Вся огнём я горю,
Тебе дверь отворю
Наяву или, может,  во сне?..
В ночь расстелется снег
И рассыплется смех,
Вмиг застынут слова на губах.
Наше время ушло,
Все следы замело,
И блестит серебро на висках.
Пусть пройдёт много лет,
Запорошенный след
В своём сердце навек  сберегу.
Алым маком зари
Зацвели снегири,
Снегири, снегири на снегу…

       *  *  *
   ОДНА

Вообразила, что нужна
И бесконечно влюблена.
Но криком эхо захлебнулось,
А даль откликнулась:
                               - Одна!!!
Куда-то спрятались слова, 
И захлестнула синева,
Холодной болью обжигая.
Шуршала, падая, листва…
Когда-то я была пьяна
От одного глотка вина,
Преподнесённого тобою.
Была нежна и влюблена…
Не позабыла. Не смогла.
Свою печаль в себе несла.
Тобой оставлена, забыта,
Я всё равно тебя ждала.
Вообразила, что нужна
И бесконечно влюблена.
А листья, падая, шептали:
- Одна, 
             одна,
                       опять одна...

           *  *  *
Ты не ходи мимо
               и не смотри косо.
Может, что-то и было,
               ну, а теперь поздно.
Было, да всё уплыло,
                всё быльём поросло.
А что же всё-таки было?
                Ах, да не всё ли равно!
Можешь ходить мимо,
                можешь смотреть косо.
Может, что-то и было, 
                ну а теперь поздно.

           *  *  *

----------


## lora_

ЛАРИСА  ИВАНОВА

СУДЬБА

Ты где-то рядом, как во сне.
                 На сердце камнем боль разлуки.
Ищу годами твои глаза,
                улыбку, ласковые руки.
С тобой другая. Всё равно.
                Пусть между нами время ляжет,
Иду навстречу другой судьбе,
                за мной дорога узоры вяжет.
За мной стеною встают леса…
                И понимаю – нет возврата
Моим мечтам, твоим словам,
                и так горька любви утрата.
Ты где-то рядом, знаю я – 
                тоскуешь ты, как я тоскую, 
И, может быть, клянёшь судьбу,
                как я кляну судьбу такую. 

                   *  *  *
ОСЕННЯЯ КАРТИНА

Ещё не отцвели
Румяные рассветы,
И небо над рекой
Бездонно и светло.
Но листья падают,
А вот уже и лето
Девчонкой босоногою прошло.
Зарделась за окном
Красавица-рябина,
Роняют свой наряд
Последние цветы.
Печальна и нежна
Осенняя картина,
В унылости дождей
Увядшие сады.
И дорог каждый луч,
Пробившийся сквозь тучи,
Прощальный взмах крыла
Летящих журавлей.
По золоту листвы
Часами не наскучит
Бродить и слушать
Тихий шёпот тополей.

       *  *  *

Всё по-прежнему в этом мире,
Всё, мой друг.
Только пусто в моей квартире
Стало вдруг.

Жду чего-то, хожу рассеянная.
Что я жду?
То ли счастье своё потерянное,
То ль беду?

Прошумели дождей разливы...
Без тебя...
Научи меня быть счастливой,
Не любя...

      *  *  *

----------

